# SP for October - Winter Protection Detail (PRICE CHANGE)



## abz001 (Jun 15, 2008)

Guys we are now booking up for the week of WC 18.10.10 & 25.10.10. If you book with in these weeks we can offer the following:

£250 at a location of your choice as long as you can provide shelter if required
£200 if you come to Prism Detailing located in St Neots

With the APS meet coming up we are offering some winter protection deals.

What does this comprehensive cleaning service give you i hear you ask...

It basically prepares your motor for the winter. The following steps are carried out to achieve the best protection at the best possible price!

*snow foam is used to safely and effectively remove all traces of loose dirt and grime (bodywork, wheels, arches and shuts).
*the engine bay is also washed at this stage, using either a wet or dry method. 
*we then use a various products to remove any bonded surface contaminants such as tar spots etc. 
*two coats of a high quality wax is then applied to the bodywork, which provides protection against the elements for up to 3-4 months.
*alloy wheels & glass are treated and sealed.
*tyres/arches/engine bay are treated.
*exhaust tips are polished.
*interior is then cleaned, dressed and vacuumed, leather conditioned, treated and sealed.

The whole process takes around 8-10hrs (depending on the size of the vehicle being treated) and can usually be completed in a single day.

Gents if your interested in this offer please call Robert on 07988962936 or pm myself

Remember to state you are from TT Forum :thumbsup:


----------



## abz001 (Jun 15, 2008)

Bump...

Guys we are now booking up for the week of WC 18.10.10 & 25.10.10. If you book with in these weeks we can offer the following:

£250 at a location of your choice as long as you can provide shelter if required
£200 if you come to Prism Detailing located in St Neots

Thanks

Jen x


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

2 coats of what "high quality wax"?










or










and do you have some speical way of applying 2 layers of wax on one day?


----------



## Robtur (Jul 6, 2009)

It will be 2 coats of Swissvax Shield, and there is no problem what so ever laying two layers within 1 day


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

2 coats of shield? why not a glossier wax on top of the PTFE layer?


----------



## Robtur (Jul 6, 2009)

I have in the past layed BOS on top of Shield with excellent results and maybe an option.


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

That's good to know, I would of thought any wax would have problems bonding with a product containing PTFE ..


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

dooka said:


> That's good to know, I would of thought any wax would have problems bonding with a product containing PTFE ..


While it, BOS, will "take" on top of Shield, you won't see any improvement in terms of gloss!

Take a look at my stickied "how to's" at the top of this section (choosing the right wax)...you'll find that I make an assurance that if you put the worlds most costly wax on top of a less than 100% perfectly prepared surface (ie properly polished and fully "glossed") you'll scratch your head and wonder why it isn't burning your retina's out! 
Conversely a relatively inexpensive wax applied to a well prep'd surface will offer a lot in terms of finish (gloss)

Here's my take on Shield, this PTFE nonsence is exactly that - marketing BS.
I've used Swissvax products in pro capacity for around 5/6 years...Shield offers nothing extra over a similar priced product such as Saphir - unless you regard a less good finish than Saphir as something worth having :wink: It's durability is no better than Saphir, cr*p doesn't come off any easier using a PTFE enhanced wax - it really doesn't do anything extra.

My point here is; BOS in my opinion, is as good as it gets (law of diminishing returns bites hard beyond BOS price point) If you apply it top of Shield which leaves a less than lustrous finish, the BOS ain't going to improve it in terms of durability or gloss!

BoS on top of Shield = excellent results....Hmmm :wink:

Dave


----------



## Robtur (Jul 6, 2009)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> BoS on top of Shield = excellent results....Hmmm :wink:


Well it has been a tried a tested method by various Swissvax detailers including myself. Saying shield does not give a good finish, well its not "as good" as BOS in the finish, but it is close with only a few people with a very good eye for it, will tell the difference, but it is much better in durability. But I would still say the finish is outstanding as shown in the pic below, a forum members Porsche:










Or even BOS layers ontop of Shield:










As for the PTFE content being a marketing ploy, well like myself could point you to many (not only Swissvax) detailers who will confirm the excellent durability. I have tested it and love it but you are entitled to your opinion and i respect that.

regards

Robert


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Robtur said:


> Jac-in-a-Box said:
> 
> 
> > BoS on top of Shield = excellent results....Hmmm :wink:
> ...


Ah, opinions! Yes, we all have them and I too respect yours 

I simply posted to question why you put BoS on top of Shield - if Sheild has such great durability, I genuinely struggle to see the adavantage or merit in doing so. More so if the claimed differences in finish between BoS and Sheild are so "minimal"?

After all BoS is close to double the cost of Shield - a not too insignificant difference for what would seem (apparently) very little gain :wink:

Durability...an oh so difficult property to quantify!

Dave

*edit to correct quoting


----------

